# [SOLVED] Dhcpcd fallback config is being ignored

## Nazgulled

This is what I currently have on my /etc/conf.d/net file:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

fallback_eth0=("192.168.0.87 netmask 255.255.255.0")

fallback_route_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

dns_servers_eth0=("194.65.100.117" "194.65.5.20")
```

And this is the output when I start the network and a dhcp server is not present:

```
nazbox nazgulled # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth0: timed out                                                    [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 169.254.238.150/16
```

The fallback config is being ignored, how do I fix this?Last edited by Nazgulled on Fri Dec 14, 2007 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

It's not exactly being ignored  :Smile: 

dhcpcd-3.1 has zeroconf support, which means by default it always "works", so it won't automatically trigger the fallback. To disable this, there is a USE flag (compile time) or the -L option (runtime).

So you could add this to /etc/conf.d/net

dhcpcd_eth0="-L"

----------

## Nazgulled

The following didn't show me any use flag I could disable (I don't think it's vram, right?) so I just used the -L switch and it worked, thanks.

```
nazbox nazgulled # emerge -pv dhcpcd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.5-r1  USE="-vram" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## UberLord

I think newer ebuilds have the right use flag

----------

## Nazgulled

ok

----------

